# livestock crush building plans?



## CindyOR (Jul 23, 2004)

Does anyone out there have a link to a place to find building plans for a simple livestock crush?
I don't raise cattle, but thought they were most a like in size to what we do raise, which are reindeer. Because of the antler issue, I can't use a squeeze chute, so would like to build a crush so we can run them through a long tunnel and into the crush area to give them their shots, trim feet etc.

I've searched my standard areas of the internet without any luck. I'd be willing to buy a used one from someone in Oregon (too heavy to ship I would think), but haven't found a used or new one yet. So we are thinking of building one if we can find a plan.

Ideas? Thanks, Cindy


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I had never even heard of one before to day,
a crush, 

dont know if the links will do you any good or not but here is a try,

http://www.deer-digest.com/html/jul01.html
http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/ais7.pdf
http://www.texaswildlifeservices.com/deercradles.htm
http://reindeer.salrm.uaf.edu/html/Cir86.html


[ame]http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&lr=&newwindow=1&q=deer+crush&btnG=Search[/ame]

my computer is starting to lock up on me so I hope this helps and it posts, OK


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I have looked and looked and about the only thing I would know to do is call or write the company in the url,
http://www.texaswildlifeservices.com/deercradles.htm
and get some more literature and hope that is is clear enough to get a good idea on how to Build your own,

ask for some pictures, of instulations that they have done, or sold to,

my guess is it is shaped something like the fawn cradle, but one side is movable, 
http://www.texaswildlifeservices.com/fawncradle.htm


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

found another place, and some good pictures and video,
http://www.deerstore.com/Deerhandler/Deerhandler.html

note: click on the pictures and they will enlarge in the web site,

here a nother site, and pictures that you can enlarge,
http://heartbar.com/products.htm

here is a picture of the back hold down,
http://warnell.forestry.uga.edu/deerpens/images/large/cradle.jpg


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Cindy,

Here's a link to what they call a Medina Hinge http://www.candyscorral.com/Library/Management/medinahinge.shtml . It's what they use to Texas Longhorns. I only have a head catch for my longhorns, but they are getting too big to use it. I'm going to build a Medina hinge since it looks like it will work real well. Might work for you too.
Bobg


----------



## CindyOR (Jul 23, 2004)

Sorry for my delay in responding to all your help. My computer was down for a long time.
Thank you so much for all your help. I thought we would end up building it ourselves, and it looks like we will do that. I really appreciate all the links and information.
Cindy











unioncreek said:


> Cindy,
> 
> Here's a link to what they call a Medina Hinge http://www.candyscorral.com/Library/Management/medinahinge.shtml . It's what they use to Texas Longhorns. I only have a head catch for my longhorns, but they are getting too big to use it. I'm going to build a Medina hinge since it looks like it will work real well. Might work for you too.
> Bobg


----------

